# The Book of Proverbs: 112 .mp3 lectures by Greg Bahnsen



## crhoades (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=577

They're finally available! He preached through the book for 4 years. For a man who had a phd in epistemology he understood where wisdom came from. Check out the lectures that are available:

GB476 - Proverbs: Guidance for Wisdom
GB477 - Parental Wisdom: Prov 1:7-9
GB478 - Foolish Consent: Prov 1:10 - 19
GB479 - Wisdom Laughs Last: Prov 1:20 - 30
GB480 - Wisdom Guards Us: Prov 2
GB481 - Tenderness, Truthfulness, and Trust: Prov 3:1 - 8
GB482 - Wisdom Welcomes God's Chastening: Prov 3:11 - 12
GB483 - Wisdom as a Tree of Life: Prov 3:13 - 26
GB484 - Vats Full of Wine(Tithe): Prov 3:9 - 10
GB485 - Wisdom's Good-Neighbor Policy: Prov 3:27 - 30
GB486 - The Right Kind of Heroes: Prov 3:31 - 35
GB487 - Grace for the Humble: Prov 3:34
GB488 - The Straight and Narrow Road of Life: Prov 4
GB489 - Out of the Heart: Prov 4:23
GB490 - Control Your Mouth: Prov 4: 24
GB491 - Fools and Loose Women: Prov 5; 6:24 - 7:27
GB492 - THe Urgency of Extrication: Prov 6:1-5
GB493 - Ants and Lazy Fools (Idleness): Prov 6:6-11
GB494 - Seven Things God Hates: Prov 67:12-19
GB495 - Wisdom's Invitations: Prov 8:1-5; 9:1-6
GB496 - The Broad Relevance of Wisdom: Prov 8:6-21
GB497 - Wisdom's Eternality and Role in Creation: Prov 8:22-31
GB498 - THe Love of Death: Prov 8:32-36
GB499 - The Wisdom of Teachability: Prov 9:7-11
GB595 - Righteousness Delivers From Death: Prov 10:1-2
GB596 - Security and Satisfaction Through Righteousness: Prov 10:3
GB598 - It's All Over Your Mouth: Prov 10:6, 11, 13, 32
GB599 - A Rotting Reputation: Prov 10:7-9
GB601 - Submitting to Rules: Prov 10:8
GB603 - Gainful Employment (Labor Day): Prov 10:4, 5, 26
GB604 - Love Covers Transgression: Prov 10-12
GB605 - A Righteous View of Riches - part I: Prov 10:15
GB609 - A Righteous View of Riches - part II: Prov 10:15
GB610 - Ignoring Rebuke is a Deadly Mistake: Prov 10:17
GB612 - The Hypocrite's Cover Up: Prov 10
GB620 - Do You Foolishly Takl Too Much?: Prov 10:19
GB623 - The Abomination of Unjust Standards: Prov 11:1
GB626 - Pride Goes Before a Fall: Prov 11:2
GB649 - The Slef-Destructiveness of Sin: Prov 11:3-6, 17, 26
GB650 - What is Needed for a Happy Society: Prov 11:10-11
GB651 - The Value of Advice: Prov 11:14 
GB652 - Women Without Discretion: Prov 112: 22
GB654 - Justice Shall Prevail: Prov 11:20-21, 31
Gb656 - The Paradox of Liberality: Prov 11:16, 24-26
GB657 - You Are What You Think: Prov 12:5-6
GB658 - The Mercy of the Wicked is Cruel: Prov 12:10
GB662 - Goodwill Toward Others: Prov 12:25-26
GB663 - Sweet Desire: Prov 13:12
GB670 - Life, Favor, and Riches: Prov 13:14-16
GB672 - Wise Companions: Prov 13:20
GB674 - Faithful Representatives: Prov 13:17
GB675 - Spared Rod, Sparse Love - part I: Prov 13:24
GB676 - Spared Rod, Sparse Love - part II: Prov 13:24
GB680 - Misdirected Disdain: Prov 14:2
GB681 - Life is Like a Tea Bag: Prov 16:1,3-4,9; 19:21; 20:24
GB682 - Wisdom, Understanding, Knowledge: Prov 14:6-8
GB683 - Don't Be Too Neat: Prov 14:4
GB684 - In the Mood: Prov 14:10,13,14
GB685 - Slow to Anger: Prov 14:17,29
GB686 - Gullibility: Prov 14:15
GB687 - Spiritual Self-Delusion: Prov 14:12; 16:2,25; 21:2; 28:26; 30:12
GB692 - Taking Sin Seriously: Prov 14:16
GB693 - The Vicotry of the Righteous: Prov 14:19
GB694 - The Theology of Proverbs - selected verses
GB695 - Envy's Ferocity: Prov 14:30; 27:4
GB702 - Political Wisdom: Prov 16 selected verses
GB713 - Political Wisdom - part II: Prov 14:28,35 & selected verses
GB717 - Vain Religiosity: Prov 15:8,29; 21:3,27:28:9
GB718 - Widows and Property Rights: Prov 15:25; 22:28; 23:10-11
GB720 - Imitating the Father's Tender Mercies: Prov 4:21 & selected verses
GB724 - True Religion: A Bridled Tongue: Prov 15:23; 16:21,23-24,28,30
GB725 - Some Tips On Promoting Strife: Prov 16:28,30 & selected verses
GB728 - The Making of a Glad Father: Prov 15:20
GB729 - The Danger of Fools: Prov 17:12; 26:1-11
GB731 - Ability Over Privilege: Wisdom Over Strength: Prov 17:1 & selected verses
GB737 - The Fools Tools: Prov 17:4-9
GB748 - The Happy Harmonious Family: Prov 17:6 & selected verses
GB749 - Bribery: Prov 15: 27; 17:8
GB753 - And Justice For All: Prov 17:13,15,26; 18:5; 24:23; 28:21; 31:5
GB754 - That's What Friends Are For: Prov 17:7; 18:24; 19:6-7,22; 20:6; 27:10
GB757 - Reckless Promises: Prov 11:15; 20:25; 27:13
GB758 - A Fine Wife: Prov 12:4 & selected verses
GB759 - Deep Water: Prov 18:4; 20:5; 27:13
GB763 - Wine and Wisdom: Prov 20:1; 23:20-21,29-35
GB785 - Marvels, Unbearable, and Unsuitables: Prov 11:22; 17:7; 19:10; 26:1; 30:18-23
GB786 - Guilty Innocents: Prov 10:23; 20:6,9
GB789 - Attitudes Toward Age: Prov 20:29
GB791 - Turned Over to Sin: Prov 22:14; 23:27-28
GB793 - The Unity of Life: Prov 21:20
GB795 - Facades: Prov 21:29
GB811 - Certainty and Skepticism: Prov 22:17-21
GB812 - The Right Way To Reconciliation: Prov 25:8-10 
GB815 - Consider Your Host Before Eating: Prov 23:1-3,6-8
GB818 - Self-Control: Prov 16:32; 25:16,27-28
GB829 - Moral Tenacity: Prov 25:26
GB832 - Empty Boasts, Baseless Curses, and Weasel Words: Prov 25:14; 26:2,18-19
GB835 - How to Answer Fools: Prov 23:9; 26:4-5; 29:9
GB836 - A Chip on the Shoulder: Prov 26:20-22
GB837 - Presumption About Tomorrow: Prov 27:1
GB859 - The Fearful and The Fearless: Prov 28:1; 29:25
GB860 - Coming Clean, Getting Clean: Prov 28:13-14; 30:18-20
GB861 - Rebuke Better Than Flattery: Prov 28:23; 29:5
GB866 - Humilty Before God: Prov 30: 1-4
GB867 - Lead Me Not Into Temptation: Prov 30:7-9
GB875 - Oppression of the Underprivileged: Prov 30:10,14
GB876 - It's a Wonder Full World: Prov 30:29-31
GB877 - THe Worthy Wife: Prov 31:10-31
GB878 - The Wisdom From Above: Prov 2:1-6
GB886 - Haste: prov 14:17,29 & selected verses
GB887 - Vanity: Prov 11:22
GB890 - Trust: Prov 3:5-6
GB891 - Proverbs to Ponder: selected verses

[Edited on 3-1-2006 by crhoades]

[Edited on 3-1-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 1, 2006)

Proverbs is presuppositionalism, bible-style. 

As Proverbs says, "The understanding of aristotelian arguments and spheres of neutrality is the beginning of wisdom," or something like that.

Ok, that was tongue-in cheek

[Edited on 3--2-06 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Casey (Mar 1, 2006)

$2 a pop? Hmm, that's a pricey sermon series!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> $2 a pop? Hmm, that's a pricey sermon series!



$2 a pop for any lecture of any kind by anybody is pretty cheap. And its Bahnsen to boot 

CT


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 1, 2006)

the best thing to do is order one a week, or 3 a month, or something like that, because you ain't going to be downing 4 or 5 sermons a day seriously. 

This way you can digest the material, spare your checkbook, and not get under the guilt trip, "Rats, I paid for all this stuff, now I gots to listen to it." 

Right now I am going through his Philosophy of Christianity series. I am ordering a lecture every 10 days or so.

[Edited on 3--2-06 by Draught Horse]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Mar 2, 2006)

Im going to do the same, Jacob. I have even purchase the textbook for the Philosophy of Christianity course. I just do not have time to do the reading :-(

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

